# Salt specials



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Did I miss it? Aren't there always massive deals on salt this time of year??
I'm all out.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Look on classifieds. I got my IORC for $35  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Great price. I'm looking to stock up and buy 5 or 6 boxes.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. Ummm.... Keep an eye in the vendors section for sure. Or if you're heading to the states maybe. I'll keep you in mind of I see a deal ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100210


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Thx! This should hold me over.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm

It may not explicitly illustrate - but Ken always has some form of special on drygoods INCLUDING salt. Good hunting everyone.

http://www.seaumarine.com/specials.htm


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah, the elite brands for the discerning taste. I'll grab a bucket of D/D and the cheaper Kent.
thx RED

Any experience with either??


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

i got 6 boxes of Kent marine for $55 each. Should be set for a few months.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Got KM too but not as much as you did since I really haven't tried them before.
But I do expect to go through a lot of salt as I finally just finished plumbing for an automatic water change system. Leaning towards the flow through system rather than just your basic drain and replenish so I'm looking at a box of salt per month.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

That's basically what i do. A bag a week, its perfect since i do a 50 gallon water change, and i don't have to measure the amount of salt i add. I don't mind it, since i dose Alk and Cal so for me it does the job and its cheap for my system size.


----------

